# In bottle shooting #2



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Hi guys, today I had another nice training session. I made a video of a nice double in bottle shooting. Enjoy it


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Top notch shooting as always my friend. :thumbsup: Crappy weather has kept me from shooting today so i finished a new slingshot project i should be posting soon. :naughty:

Cheers

Matt.K.M aka BC-Slinger


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Way to go!!! Good inspiration for the rest of us.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

BC-Slinger said:


> Top notch shooting as always my friend. :thumbsup: Crappy weather has kept me from shooting today so i finished a new slingshot project i should be posting soon. :naughty:
> 
> Cheers
> Matt.K.M aka BC-Slinger


Thanks my friend!
Hope the sun come back soon, moisture is the big enemy of the matches! 
Can't wait the new project!


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Charles said:


> Way to go!!! Good inspiration for the rest of us.
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


Thank you Charles, put the ball into a bottle is very funny. It could be a new challenge, how many balls put-in in one minute, or with ten shots...I don't know...
Cheers


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Genoa Slingshot said:


> Hi guys, today I had another nice training session. I made a video of a nice double in bottle shooting. Enjoy it


If this is only training, it makes me wonder what it looks like when you're really trying to shoot something :thumbsup:


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Kalevala said:


> Genoa Slingshot said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys, today I had another nice training session. I made a video of a nice double in bottle shooting. Enjoy it
> ...


Thanks Kal, sometimes training is easier than challenge because there is less stress.
Anyway this is a small part of training session, in the rest there are even several failed shots


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Great shooting.

And is that ragtime music? I love that era of music. Harney, Joplin of course... Really any solo piano music. So of course Chopin etc.


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

inconvenience said:


> Great shooting.
> 
> And is that ragtime music? I love that era of music. Harney, Joplin of course... Really any solo piano music. So of course Chopin etc.


Thanks, Inc


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

:bowdown: Excelente tirada Marco !!!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Awesome shooting!


----------

